# Pokemon Go AR game announced for mobile



## Duo8 (Sep 10, 2015)

Exactly like Ingress.
Made by the same people infact.


----------



## skebeman (Sep 10, 2015)

i dont get it. how does this work? you walk around town and get notifications on your smartphone that a pokemon is nearby? you then battle it on your smartphone like any other pokemon game?


----------



## 4ur0r (Sep 10, 2015)

It has been years I hoped to see something like this from the company that makes Pokémon...
Awesome, nothing else to say.


----------



## anhminh (Sep 10, 2015)

> Check out the following trailer that has been dedicated to Satura Iwata:





> Satura Iwata





> Satura



Really?


----------



## T-hug (Sep 10, 2015)

anhminh said:


> Really?



Here is a nit for you to pick


----------



## anhminh (Sep 10, 2015)

T-hug said:


> Here is a nit for you to pick


I mean the post only have like 5-6 sentence and he still miss it.
It like people all ready forgot his name after just few month.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 10, 2015)

I honestly can't wait for this... It'll give me more of a reason to go outside and explore. Hopefully the microtransactions aren't too bad though.


----------



## Shulking (Sep 10, 2015)

Really excited for this.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm interested in this, the music is done by Masuda, there will be trading and battling as well. It also links to the main game somehow. Very cool concept I'm willing to try out with Pokemon.


----------



## dragonmaster (Sep 10, 2015)

apk mods soon


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2015)

I wonder if the Pokemon locations are generated at random for each player, or if they are universal. What happens if two people encounter the same Pokemon at the same time?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 10, 2015)

Really, Nintendo? I play Pokemon to _avoid_ the real world, not immerse myself in it.

Seriously, though. It encourages kids (and adults, too) to go out into the world, explore, exercise, and whatnot. I like it. I wonder if you need a constant connection... if not, I can use my wifi-only phone.


----------



## Varia (Sep 10, 2015)

This could potentially be cool... with a VR head set. Not using your phone.


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Sep 10, 2015)

Hopefully you will not need a constant internet connection.


----------



## migles (Sep 10, 2015)

Veho said:


> I wonder if the Pokemon locations are generated at random for each player, or if they are universal. What happens if two people encounter the same Pokemon at the same time?


that would be cool if we enconter the same pokemon and punch each other on real life so the other doesn't grab the pokemon first!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2015)

Watch it have poke ball 10 pack microtransactions and not work outside of Japan and America


----------



## raystriker (Sep 10, 2015)

So in the video, everyone got a Mewtwo? 
---
It kinda reminds me about the Pokewalker.
All this would be great if it were VR based. Dayum.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 10, 2015)

Time to create real life Team Rocket

Beat up kids and steal Phones...I mean Pokemon


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 10, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> Time to create real life Team Rocket
> 
> Beat up kids and steal Phones...I mean Pokemon


They already have that. It's called a "gang."


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 10, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> They already have that. It's called a "gang."


Yeah but they're not

TEAM ROCKET


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hmm that trailer is a ton of misleading.
I hate it when they never show any idea of actual gameplay.
Likely it'll just be a 2D screen and battles are fought automatically so no strategy required.
In otherwords like Ingress but with a license on top.
Least thats what I fear.
If they had classic style battling it might not be too bad.

From what we can tell though it seems it'll kinda be like geo caching but likely they'll make it simple and you'll just get random wild pokemon finds.
Seems fun but I'm guessing it'll end up as cheap as they can manage it rather than a full fledged game.
Oh well should be fun to see how it works out providing the accessory isn't insanely hard to get.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 10, 2015)

Things like this just make me want Ar/Smartglasses to become mainstream faster and yes, the ad is misleading. Still a good and fun ad.

Should have, even if a low power, made it a smartwatch with Nfc or maybe just Nfc. Would encourage people not to try to find a hack to use their phone only. I wonder if the band is the only way they plan to make money off this.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 10, 2015)

This really reminds me of Treasure Gaust. Or what it could have been. Pity it never took off. 

Even if the app sucks and all that, I still enjoyed the trailer


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 10, 2015)

Google Cardboard support anyone?


----------



## enarky (Sep 10, 2015)

Been playing Ingress for the past two and a half years or so and am looking forward for a Pokémon-themed version of Ingress. This is going to be great!


----------



## lolboy (Sep 10, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> Time to create real life Team Rocket
> 
> Beat up kids and steal Phones...I mean Pokemon


I pick Giovanni Go and steal some Phones...I mean Pokemon


----------



## Axido (Sep 10, 2015)

This game could be so damn great if not done for smartphones... Why can't this wait a few years and be released for the HoloLens? That would be much more like the trailer. And with those HoloLens glasses people would look a little like Team Flare grunts. 

I might try this game, but I'm sure I will be disappointed by the actual experience offered after seeing misleading trailer. I hate it when people still try to sell decent ideas with lots of pure imagination.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 10, 2015)

Looks awesome, hope it's not region locked!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 10, 2015)

Is it wrong if I came when I read "Mewtwo was caught!"?


----------



## Supercool330 (Sep 10, 2015)

I imagine that this will be like a hybrid of Ingress, and the Google Maps Pokemon April fools thing.  It will almost certainly require a constant data connection (much like Ingress), and will probably consume a decent amount of battery.  For ingress, my preferred mode of play is my Wi-Fi Nexus 9 with a USB extended battery tethered to my phone.


----------



## dimmidice (Sep 10, 2015)

king_leo said:


> Watch it have poke ball 10 pack microtransactions and not work outside of Japan and America


i'm not sure if you were joking or not but that's exactly what i think it's going to be. nintendo has been really pushing mobile games and microtransactions lately, and are using pokemon to pave the way. (pokemon rumble world and pokemon shuffle for example)

i wouldn't be surprised if NX turns out to be their own android based handheld.


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> Time to create real life Team Rocket
> 
> Beat up kids and steal Phones...I mean Pokemon



prepare for trouble...


----------



## Selim873 (Sep 10, 2015)

This is really cool!  I wish the trailer showed more real game play than misleading footage though.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 10, 2015)

Flame said:


> prepare for trouble...


And make it double my n****


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 10, 2015)

This is really stupid. A AR Pokemon game for Google Glass/Hololens would be much better if they really wanted to bring Pokemon to the real world.
This is as stupid as that Google maps campaign Pokemon had a few months back.


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> And make it double my n****



To protect the world from devastation! 


-----------------------------------------------



Im gonna so get this... 

if you see a guy in London jumping about, singing the pokemon theme song, saying "lets do are best next time pikachu"



Flame! That's right!


----------



## Kikirini (Sep 10, 2015)

I am SO excited for this.


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 10, 2015)

Varia said:


> This could potentially be cool... with a VR head set. Not using your phone.



I actually think something like Google Glass would be better fit for something like this than VR.  When only characters/monsters are popping up in the real world and the entire environment isn't being generated, then I don't see why you'd need or want a giant head piece like the Rift on your head.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2015)

Really excited for this, it will make my work life more entertaining running around the backroom of target catching Pokemon hiding in the freezers or crawling around the high shelves 

Two things I am very curious about though.

First, will this replace the possibility of a mainline Pokemon game releasing next year on 3DS? We did not get one this year, I do wonder if this will be our "replacement" for the year, or if it will coincide with the launch of a new Pokemon 3DS game that will have compatibility with Pokemon GO.

My other question is... will there be Shiny encounters..?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 10, 2015)

Flame said:


> To protect the world from devastation!


To unite all people within our nation!


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Really excited for this, it will make my work life more entertaining running around the backroom of target catching Pokemon hiding in the freezers or crawling around the high shelves
> 
> Two things I am very curious about though.
> 
> ...



Shiny encounters?


i hope not..


in case someone takes they gun out and goes InfernAPE shit on them





porkiewpyne said:


> To unite all people within our nation!



To denounce the evils of truth and love!


or


To denounce the evils of microtransactions & money!


----------



## mgrev (Sep 10, 2015)

king_leo said:


> Watch it have poke ball 10 pack microtransactions and not work outside of Japan and America


Root+freedom/jailbreak+localiapstore FTW


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 10, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> First, will this replace the possibility of a mainline Pokemon game releasing next year on 3DS? We did not get one this year, I do wonder if this will be our "replacement" for the year, or if it will coincide with the launch of a new Pokemon 3DS game that will have compatibility with Pokemon GO.


They probably want to spend some time on the game this time and make it good this time. XY were really rushed and weren't really that good compared to previous titles. If not for mega revolutions this might've been the wort 2 entries to the Pokemon franchise. We don't need that happening again with the next games. EA skipped a year with NFS and the new one looks promising. I think the same will happen to Pokemon.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 10, 2015)

Are people really suggesting this should come out for hololens ...?
Completely ignoring the fact's that its gonna probably cost upwards of $1500, not going to be able to use outside of the house, seems its going to be pc only (like oculus rift) and it a product from a competing company
Google cardboard is the only chance of any actually vr because its so cheap and pretty accessible, and even than I doubt they are going to bother actually programming vr in as the game was only created to make money off micro-transactions


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2015)

So after watching the press conference and seeing how location based the game is going to be, I continue to find the concept really neat. They mention things like finding certain types of Pokemon where you would typically encounter them in a "Pokemon world setting," such as finding squirtles and other water types near bodies of water, finding grass Pokemon in nature, and finding electric types in shops and things like that. Ill be interested to see how far the concept is taken. 

That being said, I question how the game will be played by anyone that can't go too many places. Unlike japan, a very transit heavy country, America has its' fair share of families that don't have an opportunity to explore outside of like, 3 main areas. A school, a typical shopping center, and home, with them maybe being able to play in the yard now and again. With that being the case, does that then make it impossible to, "catch em all?" in a legitimate manner? (I mention this since I am sure everyone is just gonna mention lolhax)

What also makes me curious is how accurate the location based service Pokemon are going to be, and the rate at which I can encounter Pokemon. 

Oh and one last tidbit again. If I encounter Pokemon based on typical and logical area of the game... do I have to visit a graveyard to find Ghost Pokemon..?


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 10, 2015)

I could give that go, I guess it's based on walking, like Pokewalker. The timing might be problematic for me, because I only go out for a walk for the dog. If it's during the winter, I'm not going to be walking out a lot. Hopefully there would be incentives, like exclusive pokemon and such. Nice idea, but I'm more interested in what the next main series pokemon game will be.


----------



## dimmidice (Sep 10, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> Google cardboard is the only chance of any actually ar because its so cheap and pretty accessible, and even than I doubt they are going to bother actually programming ar in as the game was only created to make money off micro-transactions


i dont think you know what AR is. AR isn't necessarily a oculus rift kind of thing. even the 3DS has AR capabilities in the form of the ? card that came with it. the fishing, golf, etc games on 3ds are AR. 

that said AR is a gimmick and people are getting way their hopes up way too high.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 10, 2015)

*If any of you guys have played Ingress, you'll know what to expect from this game.*



Veho said:


> I wonder if the Pokemon locations are generated at random for each player, or if they are universal. What happens if two people encounter the same Pokemon at the same time?


Ingress locations are global, if the original game is any indicator to how points of interest will work, but I think every player will have their own instances of pokemon, except for event of course, as shown by the trailer. That Mewtwo fight though... it's almost like a raid boss, where everyone is free to have a go at it and chip it down to zero.



Axido said:


> This game could be so damn great if not done for smartphones... Why can't this wait a few years and be released for the HoloLens? That would be much more like the trailer. And with those HoloLens glasses people would look a little like Team Flare grunts.
> 
> I might try this game, but I'm sure I will be disappointed by the actual experience offered after seeing misleading trailer. I hate it when people still try to sell decent ideas with lots of pure imagination.


HoloLens is Microsoft, right? Conflict of interest right there. It's likelier to be adopted for Google Glass. A great integration would be whenever you encounter a pokemon, the smartphone app plops an AR marker in front of you, passes that info to Google Glass, which displays the marker in relation to your GPS coordinates, and from there generates the holographic images with the proper distance and perspective. Now that would be a sight to behold.



mgrev said:


> Root+freedom/jailbreak+localiapstore FTW


The game is always-online, seeing as it's a global game that updates in real-time (otherwise, some players in your immediate area would be invisible to you), I don't think hacking the game would be that easy. I don't even know if anybody successfully hacked Ingress like that - I think 100% of the players are all legit. Plus Ingress have banned players for using third-party tools - so they know (somehow) if you're using these tools to gain unfair advantage over other players.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 10, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> i dont think you know what AR is. AR isn't necessarily a oculus rift kind of thing. even the 3DS has AR capabilities in the form of the ? card that came with it. the fishing, golf, etc games on 3ds are AR.
> 
> that said AR is a gimmick and people are getting way their hopes up way too high.


sorry, meant "vr"
particularly head mounted vr


----------



## dimmidice (Sep 10, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> sorry, meant "vr"
> particularly head mounted vr


ah, that makes a lot more sense then


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Sep 10, 2015)

AlanJohn said:


> Looks awesome, hope it's not region locked!


It'll be about as region locked as any other iOS/Android app.


----------



## Procyon (Sep 10, 2015)

Flame said:


> To denounce the evils of truth and love!


To extend our reach to the stars above


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 10, 2015)

People wanted a Pokemon MMO... here you go! I cant wait to play this. Better yet I can't wait to see my wife play this. She's hooked on Pokemon Shuffle for Android so this might be her first traditional Pokemon experience.


----------



## Maximilious (Sep 10, 2015)

I couldn't get into Ingress. Was invited for the Beta and walked around downtown where I work for a few days, but after a while I realized I'm a grown up and have better places/things to do then hunting nodes.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Sep 10, 2015)

shadow1w2 said:


> Hmm that trailer is a ton of misleading.
> I hate it when they never show any idea of actual gameplay.
> Likely it'll just be a 2D screen and battles are fought automatically so no strategy required.
> In otherwords like Ingress but with a license on top.
> ...


All I wish is that Battles are like the main series, yknow like with all the strategy involve. But probable will just be what you said. And the real full game will be on the NX. The NX is rumored to run Android or be compatible with Android games/apps and be a portable so...


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 10, 2015)

Flame said:


> Shiny encounters?
> 
> 
> i hope not..
> ...


To extend our reach to the stars above!


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2015)

Procyon said:


> To extend our reach to the stars above





Red3agle said:


> To extend our reach to the stars above!



Flame..... 




who, as in I is a big pokemon fan, will download this day one.


----------



## Procyon (Sep 10, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> To extend our reach to the stars above!



Bit late 3agle

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



EvilMakiPR said:


> All I wish is that Battles are like the main series, yknow like with all the strategy involve. But probable will just be what you said. And the real full game will be on the NX. The NX is rumored to run Android or be compatible with Android games/apps and be a portable so...


Big 'N  said the rumor of Android is false


----------



## Lucifer666 (Sep 10, 2015)

that video is ****ing amazing, but yeah those unrealistic trailers are always heartbreaking cos the real thing obviously isn't gonna be anything like that

I don't even know how they're gonna implement it. If you just have to walk around IRL to start a battle on your smartphone then that's gonna be dumb as hell

I think I'm more excited about the video itself than the product its advertising LOL


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 10, 2015)

Procyon said:


> Bit late 3agle
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Dah man!


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Sep 10, 2015)

There was already a game like Fallout shelter before it came out now pokemon is doing the same thing... Clones everywhere

Why do game companies follow the same procedures as mobile? this is getting really irritating


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 11, 2015)

Logan97 said:


> There was already a game like Fallout shelter before it came out now pokemon is doing the same thing... Clones everywhere
> 
> Why do game companies follow the same procedures as mobile? this is getting really irritating


More like a collaboration between the Ingress makers and TPCi.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 11, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> People wanted a Pokemon MMO... here you go! I cant wait to play this. Better yet I can't wait to see my wife play this. She's hooked on Pokemon Shuffle for Android so this might be her first traditional Pokemon experience.


This is far from traditional. Traditional would be to pick up a Nintendo 3DS and slap every handheld Pokemon game there.



Logan97 said:


> There was already a game like Fallout shelter before it came out now pokemon is doing the same thing... Clones everywhere
> 
> Why do game companies follow the same procedures as mobile? this is getting really irritating


Because some mobile ideas are fantastic as fuck and deserves to have a stronger brand wrapped around its gameplay? Smaller nobodies do it all the time with popular games, so why can't the big guys do the same?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 11, 2015)

ferofax said:


> This is far from traditional. Traditional would be to pick up a Nintendo 3DS and slap every handheld Pokemon game there.


It's probably as "traditional" as it can get for people who exclusively, or almost exclusively, play "casual" games.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 11, 2015)

Where I've already seen something like this...?


Spoiler








Ok, it might not be the same thing, but close enough, I guess...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 11, 2015)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Where I've already seen something like this...?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


As time passes on, it's going to get increasingly more difficult for a game, or anything really, to be "unique." Don't fight it.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Sep 11, 2015)

ferofax said:


> This is far from traditional. Traditional would be to pick up a Nintendo 3DS and slap every handheld Pokemon game there.
> 
> 
> Because some mobile ideas are fantastic as fuck and deserves to have a stronger brand wrapped around its gameplay? Smaller nobodies do it all the time with popular games, so why can't the big guys do the same?



Never said they couldn't but it's odd that's all I'm saying, I don't like this method at all that big game companies are following the same as mobile such as copying and pasting, we get enough on Consoles... Ubisoft... Uh yeah

You see many video game developers get inspired by games that they appreciate and love, but they don't exactly copy the formula from the core?


----------



## ferofax (Sep 11, 2015)

Logan97 said:


> Never said they couldn't but it's odd that's all I'm saying, I don't like this method at all that big game companies are following the same as mobile such as copying and pasting, we get enough on Consoles... Ubisoft... Uh yeah


So you don't like it when brilliant ideas become better? Okay.
I mean, it's not like the ones developing Pokemon Go is the same developer that made Ingress. Because they are. You know. THE SAME DEVELOPER. Making a spin-off of their own, original game. Using IPs from The Pokemon Company. So dev is Niantic, partners are The Pokemon Co and Nintendo.

Yeah, copy-pasting much.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Sep 11, 2015)

ferofax said:


> So you don't like it when brilliant ideas become better? Okay.
> I mean, it's not like the ones developing Pokemon Go is the same developer that made Ingress. Because they are. You know. THE SAME DEVELOPER. Making a spin-off of their own, original game. Using IPs from The Pokemon Company. So dev is Niantic, partners are The Pokemon Co and Nintendo.
> 
> Yeah, copy-pasting much.



Your assuming things now, I said I didn't like this method, I never said I wouldn't ever try it out and have a different perspective on it when I play it and have a change of heart, I just based it upon another company who just recently did the same thing? BTW I like Fallout Shelter but it is irritating that they do this (which is why I say it's odd).

Same formula but new IP... Wow there's a millon other gaming companies that do the same thing, and I didn't know about the partnering thing until now, so why get butthurt about something that I didn't know? You tend to jump the gun instead of letting me know in a appropriate manner?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 11, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> As time passes on, it's going to get increasingly more difficult for a game, or anything really, to be "unique." Don't fight it.


Heh, I'm not fighting anything. I just wanted to do a funny remark or something.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 11, 2015)

Looks like a Pokewalker.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 11, 2015)

No app for WP user as always


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 11, 2015)

EMP Knightmare said:


> No app for WP user as always


You knew what you were getting into when you bought a Windows phone.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 11, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> You knew what you were getting into when you bought a Windows phone.


But but but . . . . . . . . . I needz meh Pokemans


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2015)

Pokemon is the very thing that got me into Nintendo and one of the main appeals of Pokemon to me is that they get spinoff games that add extra value to the main games like Stadium, Pikachu Mini, Colosseum, Battle Revolution and Dream Radar, rumor has it this will connect to the gen 6 games, but oh wait, I can't get it because it's iPhone and Android exclusive. This will be the first time I skip a spinoff with main game connectivity. I have no intention of buying more Pokémon games if this is the future of crossgame compatible spinoffs. Even if it got a WP port, I will still be annoyed because I don't want to integrate my phone into my gaming life and many other fans still can't get it because their parents are responsible. It should be standalone with no main series connectivity.

I have a habit of preordering Nintendo consoles and buying MS consoles after they lowers in price. Next gen I'm paying launch price for the Xbox Two and waiting for a price drop on the Nintendo console, unless of course it's library is riddled with games I can't fully enjoy without switching SmartPhone brand.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pedeadstrian said:


> You knew what you were getting into when you bought a Windows phone.


Normally I'd agree, and I choose Windows Phone because I like the OS and don't care about mobile gaming, but Pokémon should be accessible to all of it's fans, especially since this will apparently have cross game compatibility with the main series games.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 11, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Normally I'd agree, and I choose Windows Phone because I like the OS and don't care about mobile gaming, but Pokémon should be accessible to all of it's fans, especially since this will apparently have cross game compatibility with the main series games.


Your logic is flawed. Pokemon has _never_ been accessible to all of its fans. What about Pokemon fans without a Gameboy, DS, N64, etc.? I don't see the difference between not owning an Android/iOS device and not owning a 3DS. It's your fault for assuming Pokemon games would always be on Nintendo devices.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Sep 11, 2015)

Since when did Apple become a Nintendo device? Anywho all I was saying is that it sucks that I can't enjoy it on my phone that's all, just means I have to bring my tablet to Central Park to catch them. If push comes to shove I'll always have Pokemon Rumble World (fawking love that game, have almost 100 hours on it)


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Sep 11, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> They already have that. It's called a "gang."


Let's get evil.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Your logic is flawed. Pokemon has _never_ been accessible to all of its fans. What about Pokemon fans without a Gameboy, DS, N64, etc.? I don't see the difference between not owning an Android/iOS device and not owning a 3DS. It's your fault for assuming Pokemon games would always be on Nintendo devices.



GOLLY, RELEASING YOUR OWN INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY ON YOUR OWN HARDWARE? THE NERVE OF SOME FOLK! Who would dare conceive of such a devious scheme? 

If I didn't own a 3DS then I wouldn't be concerned about spinoff games that can connect to Pokémon X

So far I actually haven't seen anything official about the main series game connectivity, so hopefully it's just a rumor some overenthusiastic fan thought they read.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 11, 2015)

It would be weird if a Pokémon spawned in someone's yard, and you're like, "Hey, can I come in to catch some Pokéymanz?"

That would get you some weird looks from the neighbors.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> It would be weird if a Pokémon spawned in someone's yard, and you're like, "Hey, can I come in to catch some Pokéymanz?"
> 
> That would get you some weird looks from the neighbors.


you could probably just point your phone over the fence.
Though, if they saw you doing that you would get some angry looks form the neighbors


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 14, 2015)

Well then.


----------



## ßleck (Sep 14, 2015)

Why do I feel like this is going to be a huge disappointment...


----------

